# Samsung DLP HLN5065 HELP PLZ!



## radiohead86 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a samsung dlp that cycles a winding sound twice when powering up. the bulb comes on for about a seconds then kicks off, the screen flashes grey when the bulb is on for this brief period. the standby light then just continues to flash until you unplug then plug it back in. then if u hit the power button again you get the same results. I dont know if this is the bulb, color wheel, ballast or dmd board. plz help.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

check the manual 

should be something there which tells you if it is the bulb by the number or sequence of flashes.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

radiohead86 said:


> I have a samsung dlp that cycles a winding sound twice when powering up. the bulb comes on for about a seconds then kicks off, the screen flashes grey when the bulb is on for this brief period. the standby light then just continues to flash until you unplug then plug it back in. then if u hit the power button again you get the same results. I dont know if this is the bulb, color wheel, ballast or dmd board. plz help.


It may be time to replace it. I think that model is only 4-5 years old, but it doesn't seem to have a long life history. That particular model has had a lot of problems, most of which are very similar to what you are experiencing. I think you'll find that people have spent a lot of money trying to fix problems like you're having without long-term success.


----------

